# 8-28 POWERSHIFT 4 Sale.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tired of shoveling well heres an awsome snow blower make offer today  it is in the state of MICH.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What's in the state of Michigan 

It's a bad link. You tease worse than a high school cheerleader 





(Disclaimer: Apologies to anyone who is, knows or is related to a high school cheerleader)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> What's in the state of Michigan
> 
> It's a bad link. You tease worse than a high school cheerleader
> 
> ...


 first it was speedo's now he's wearing cheerleader uniforms


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> What's in the state of Michigan
> 
> It's a bad link. You tease worse than a high school cheerleader
> 
> ...


 I told you they don't hang around long.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know all too well. I almost lost out on my new baby. I couldn't drive over there fast enough in this mornings rush hour traffic when he said first come, first serve. 

But she's home. Now I need to make some space in the garage, unload her from the PU and wipe her down with a little wax and maybe drain and fill with 0-40 syn.
These are pictures from the ad. All I have right now


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I know all too well. I almost lost out on my new baby. I couldn't drive over there fast enough in this mornings rush hour traffic when he said first come, first serve.
> 
> But she's home. Now I need to make some space in the garage, unload her from the PU and wipe her down with a little wax and maybe drain and fill with 0-40 syn.
> These are pictures from the ad. All I have right now


 now you can unload some of those other projects of yours.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Were those drum augers ever serrated or did someone do that?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you are talking about mine, they look to be factory.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Were those drum augers ever serrated or did someone do that?


 those came from the little TORO factory like that. they started doing those on the 1996 model year.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

But I can't find the shear pins  Want to order some spares as I've read that Power Shifts go through a lot of them.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> But I can't find the shear pins  Want to order some spares as I've read that Power Shifts go through a lot of them.


 TORO uses grade 5 bolts. NO BLOODY SHEER PINS. THERE BROTHER FROG. I use stainless steel so they don't rot in there. they are the same as grade 5.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that is in great shape there BROTHER FROG. nice score. they must have not used it much. I would take the wheels off and clean those shafts. then grease the snot out of them. you could even get a DIFFY KIT for that to.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

13 HORSIES!!!! 

FOR 300 BUCKS!!! 

IN THIS CONDITION!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm sorry, I know I tried to point out all the dust on it and maybe $250 but I just couldn't bring myself to say it 

I was just waiting for the right one, right time .....
PS93 has been feeding me cookies (ads) for months trying to get me to take the plunge but I wanted a big one. I'm just happy as can be. Now I need to take the time to fix up all my smaller machines and send them down the road this coming fall. Right now the market stinks in this area, no snow. Will have this and the 3 stage craftsman for work and keep the 32" Ariens to restore. The Ariens was the real score, *$25 

*It ran but it needed to be gone through. It was dingy and rusty and pretty worn out. I bought it as a project as I knew no matter what I did to it I could easily make money if I wanted to flip it. It's just too nice to part with. Plus, hope to find some "Track Team" attachments in my area for it.

PS93, Will pull the wheels per your advise and also track down some SS fasteners for the augers. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats Frog and welcome to the club! I am crazy jealous of your powershift though!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats kiss4afrogg, hope there is a differential kit in it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When power shift mentioned one I looked them up ,, diff kit $260 ouch!

Pulled the wheels and greased up the shafts and while it was up noticed the diff looking back at me. That's a nice feature to have as a surprise.
Now I need to track down a coil and flywheel for the higher output electrical system and I should be good 

It had it's first wipe down with auto detailer to remove all that dust and what I think was sheetrock (white stuff) on the right side of the machine rubbed off. I can't even believe I pulled this off.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When power shift mentioned one I looked them up ,, diff kit $260 ouch!
> 
> Pulled the wheels and greased up the shafts and while it was up noticed the diff looking back at me. That's a nice feature to have as a surprise.
> Now I need to track down a coil and flywheel for the higher output electrical system and I should be good
> ...


 never mind that PM. I sent it before I finished reading again. now post some pics of it all shined up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

As you know it's snowing here right now. I left it outside last night thinking we'd get enough I could try it out.

No such luck (yet).

What really makes me feel good is that clown with the 1232 re-posted his. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/for/4885645657.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> As you know it's snowing here right now. I left it outside last night thinking we'd get enough I could try it out.
> 
> No such luck (yet).
> 
> What really makes me feel good is that clown with the 1232 re-posted his. Toro snowblower


 I trust you will keep it in the garage or shed. there BROTHER FROG.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm sorry, I know I tried to point out all the dust on it and maybe $250 but I just couldn't bring myself to say it
> 
> I was just waiting for the right one, right time .....
> PS93 has been feeding me cookies (ads) for months trying to get me to take the plunge but I wanted a big one. I'm just happy as can be. Now I need to take the time to fix up all my smaller machines and send them down the road this coming fall. Right now the market stinks in this area, no snow. Will have this and the 3 stage craftsman for work and keep the 32" Ariens to restore. The Ariens was the real score, *$25
> ...


they are 5/16 by 2 inch long bolts. there are spacers in there to better check to see what there shape is in also.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It will get put away tonight.


----------

